# Sound Treiber für MSI MS 7012 von Medion?



## jackie05 (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe ein großes Poblem mit meinem 2ten Rechner, ich suche heute schon seit über 3 Stunden durchgehend nach den Audio Treiber, leider ohne erfolg.

Ich habe schon einige heruntergeladen aber keins davon funktionierte.

Auf der Herstellerseite finde ich auch keine richtige Treiber.

Ich bräuchte den richtigen Treiber für Windows 7, aber irgendwie finde ich garnix bei Google.

Kann mir Vielleicht jemand Weiterhelfen?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus.

MfG


----------



## Dimenson (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

eventuell hilft das hier?
http://www.treiber-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=39715&postcount=10

Gruß


----------



## jackie05 (20. Mai 2013)

Ich danke dir.
Das klappt auch nicht, ich kann den Treiber für Intel Chip nicht Installieren, er sagt:
Das Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility erfordert eine unterstützte Chipset-Plattform auf einem unterstützten Betriebsystem.
Weitere Informationen finden Sie im Abschnitt "System Requirements" in der Infodatei README:TXT

Auf der Seite steht das Service Pack 2 erforderlich ist, aber für Windows 7 gibt es kein Service Pack 2.

Gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit den Soundkarten Treiber zu installieren?

MfG


----------



## Dimenson (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

was du noch probieren kannst ist Driver Genius: http://www.chip.de/downloads/Driver-Genius_33238854.html

Eventuell findet er einen passenden Treiber.


----------

